# What's with door slamming?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Do you get pax that also the door hard? I notice it pretty often even the ones that are nice. It's a pet peeve now.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Do you get pax that also the door hard? I notice it pretty often even the ones that are nice. It's a pet peeve now.


It could just be that their own cars don't shut so easily so they are used to using more force.


----------



## hbRider (Feb 16, 2017)

Door slamming is the inevitable result of different cars having different weights of doors.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Do you get pax that also the door hard? I notice it pretty often even the ones that are nice. It's a pet peeve now.





DRider85 said:


> Do you get pax that also the door hard? I notice it pretty often even the ones that are nice. It's a pet peeve now.


I don't get many Pax that also the door hard.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

If a rider slams the door so hard that it is damaged then should the driver file a damage report with Uber for compensation?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Maven said:


> If a rider slams the door so hard that it is damaged then should the driver file a damage report with Uber for compensation?


Of course! Perhaps a police report too if the damage was significant.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Maven said:


> If a rider slams the door so hard that it is damaged then should the driver file a damage report with Uber for compensation?


Theyll refer you to the $1000 deductible.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Theyll refer you to the $1000 deductible.


That depends, did you swipe to end the ride before they closed the door?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> That depends, did you swipe to end the ride before they closed the door?


Doesn't matter. It's not like some kind of cleaning fee. Damage to vehicle not caused by a collision is covered by comprehensive coverage, $1000 deductible would be required for JR to get your door fixed.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Doesn't matter. It's not like some kind of cleaning fee. Damage to vehicle not caused by a collision is covered by comprehensive coverage, $1000 deductible would be required for JR to get your door fixed.


I forgot that there is still coverage even when you end the ride, as long as the app is on.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> I forgot that there is still coverage even when you end the ride, as long as the app is on.


Sorry forgot to read that it did say end trip so it's phase 1. Phase 1 only has basic liability, no comprehensive or collision. It would have to be through your personal insurance's comprehensive coverage although I don't know if they'd cover wear and tear to a door.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Does slamming really cause damage to car doors? I imagine if its hard enough but Ive never heard of someone having their car damaged that way.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> Does slamming really cause damage to car doors? I imagine if its hard enough but Ive never heard of someone having their car damaged that way.


There's been a few drivers who've reported having the mechanics of their windows break among other things.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Maven said:


> If a rider slams the door so hard that it is damaged then should the driver file a damage report with Uber for compensation?


If the passenger slams the door that hard, I would consider it the same way I would any other type of accident. I would call the police and make an accident report. Uber is going to refer you to the $1,000 deductible, yes. However you can open up a small claims court case suing John or Jane Doe and then subpoena the records of the passenger from Uber and then sue the passenger to get compensated for your deductible.

This is also a really good reason for you to never formally and the ride on the app until the passenger is out of the car, the door is closed, and locked.


----------



## Maudee (Feb 13, 2017)

That is something that really gets under my skin... I have a new Jeep and after reading your post, will remind pax not necessary to use force when closing doors. Thanks. I thought it was just me.


----------



## savagedriver (Feb 13, 2017)

Really starting to become one of my biggest pet peeves as well! I'm sure most don't even realize it, but I notice it every time. Just chill with the damn door slamming already! ha


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

savagedriver said:


> Really starting to become one of my biggest pet peeves as well! I'm sure most don't even realize it, but I notice it every time. Just chill with the damn door slamming already! ha


Do you know what's worse than slamming the door? When they don't close the rear right door all the way, and they just keep moving. You have to get out of the car go around open the door and close it and then to go back into the driver side. Instant one star even if they tip, and even if they tip well.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Do you know what's worse than slamming the door? When they don't close the rear right door all the way, and they just keep moving. You have to get out of the car go around open the door and close it and then to go back into the driver side. Instant one star even if they tip, and even if they tip well.


I know what you mean but I would rather have to get out and re-close the door than have the PAX slam my door. I hate this for sure.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

driverx.nj said:


> I know what you mean but I would rather have to get out and re-close the door than have the PAX slam my door. I hate this for sure.


I'll hate it more when I'm out of the rental and in my own car.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have more pax closing my door with not enough force and not closing totally than them slamming it too hard.

The proper way is to hand close the door. But some car doors are so light that 2 fingers pushing can close it from 2 feet away.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Do you get pax that also the door hard? I notice it pretty often even the ones that are nice. It's a pet peeve now.


Your car is probably different than the car they are used to. The pax muscle memory is probably tailored to a very different car that doesn't shut as easy or is heavier.

I know after I get out from the field after shutting uparmored doors for weeks at a time, then suddenly get in a POV (PRIVATELY OWNED VEHICLE), I definitely shut the door too hard, not intentionally.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> I have more pax closing my door with not enough force and not closing totally than them slamming it too hard.
> 
> The proper way is to hand close the door. But some car doors are so light that 2 fingers pushing can close it from 2 feet away.


Your right, some PAX are too lazy to just push the door closed, they have to fling it. I wonder if they do that same thing to there own car and house doors.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

driverx.nj said:


> Your right, some PAX are too lazy to just push the door closed, they have to fling it. I wonder if they do that same thing to there own car and house doors.


I do after spending weeks or months shutting doors that weight 200 or 300 lbs.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Most Uber x riders have never shut a car door as they're more accustomed to the automatic swinging doors of a public bus.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Had a good night last night, did a few trips and NO SLAMMERS so I gave out all 5 stars.


----------

